# Rat Property Laws & other Funnies



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

1. If I like it, it's mine. 
2. If I've peed on it, it's mine. 
3. If I can take it from you, it's mine. 
4. If I had it a little while ago, it's mine. 
5. If you've got something larger, it's mine. 
6. If I'm chewing something up, all the pieces are mine. 
7. If it's in my reach, it's mine. 
8. If I saw it first, it's mine. 
9. If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine. 
10. If it's broken or it tastes bad, it's yours.

It cracked me up 

Another:
What I have learned from my rats

1. A little pee won't hurt me 
2. It is OK to steal food off someone else's plate 
3. If I'm small and cute I can get away with just about anything 
4. If I can fit it in my mouth, it's food 
5. Lazing around in hammocks all day and partying all night is the only way to live 
6. The world is my toilet 
7. All facial orifices require regular inspection 
8. If I have a dispute with my neighbour it is socially appropriate for me to beat the crap out of him 
9. Intercourse, food and sleep are my only priorities in life 
10. I must be well groomed at all times


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> 8. If I have a dispute with my neighbour it is socially appropriate for me to beat the crap out of him


This one made me laugh SO hard lol
If ONLY this was socially appropriate LOL


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

That was my favorite one out of that list xD


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

this had both me and my husband rolling!


----------

